# Recommended Sites



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are currently pitched at Armacao de Pera in Portugal and are thinking of moving on at the end of January, heading for the Spanish coast. Can anyone recommend sites around Malaga, Murcia and Alicante preferably on the coast.

Thanks


DJM


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I for one will be following your post ....We're also in Portugal at the moment and will be heading back into France towards the end of Jan.
I'm planning a slow drive back and maybe a few stops, so I'm also looking for recommended sites along the Spanish coast.
The only one I know well is El Cantal at Mojacar. We've stayed there a few times over the past 10 years and I guess I'd do it again if I don't find a better. But the last time we were there, we thought it was a bit run down, in need of a bit of t.l.c. , it was overrun with wild cats (not good for us with 2 large dogs !).
But its location is good with walking distance to bars restos and shops.
The one at Roquetas (from the database) sounds good but maybe a little expensive. Can anyone provide updated info????

There are several good sites down at Tarifa if you go that far south, though the weather can be wild! (It's not called the windsurfing capital of Europe for nothing!
Garcia


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

DJM, interested to know why you are going to Spain from Portugal?
We've not been to Portugal yet, although we are going for a 7 week taster in mid January.
We've done Spain and am not a fan, for many reasons but from what I've read here and elsewhere Portugal is different, more M/H friendly and nicer people with less bandits, more opportunities for wilding and when needed camp sites which don't break the bank.
The climate is unlikely to be a lot different either.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

eurajohn said:


> DJM, interested to know why you are going to Spain from Portugal?
> We've not been to Portugal yet, although we are going for a 7 week taster in mid January.
> We've done Spain and am not a fan, for many reasons but from what I've read here and elsewhere Portugal is different, more M/H friendly and nicer people with less bandits, more opportunities for wilding and when needed camp sites which don't break the bank..
> The climate is unlikely to be a lot different either.


The reason is that we are touring around Europe and came to Portugal first until the rest of Europe warms up. We are going up the Spanish coast heading for Italy then into France.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Anything near Torre de Mar (30k East of Malaga). Not so much for the site but the town has a bit of everything without being too urban.
We camp using the ACSI card at camping Almanat (1k west of town) but it may not be everyone's taste being a Naturist site.

Alan


----------



## wurzelwagon (Oct 1, 2012)

Camping Nerja at Nerja is a nice little site can be a bit tight if you have a bigger van but a nice atmosphere
an the aire on the seafront in Altea called San antonio very nice


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> DJM, interested to know why you are going to Spain from Portugal?
> We've not been to Portugal yet, although we are going for a 7 week taster in mid January.
> We've done Spain and am not a fan, for many reasons but from what I've read here and elsewhere Portugal is different, more M/H friendly and nicer people with less bandits, more opportunities for wilding and when needed camp sites which don't break the bank.
> The climate is unlikely to be a lot different either.


In January, from Cartagena South, the Spanish climate and welcome for Motorhomes is surely on a par with Portugal. In Marazon, just south of Cartagena, the hundreds of motorhomes that park up everywhere cannot all be wrong.
Last January I believe that Conil, south of Cadiz, managed to have the warmest weather in this part of Europe.
I am wondering where you had your bad experiences in Spain so that I may avoid them.
Alan

p.s. Remember never to park your van facing the wrong way in Portugal and to work out the payment system for the motorways before leaving home.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

It depends what type of place you want to stay on, campsites, aires or wild camping. If you have the ACSI book, you should find just enough campsites open all year to follow the coast around. When you leave the Algarve the first ACSI site is on Isla Christina - we found the pitches a bit small. The next is El Rocio (it's inland but worth a visit). From there you can go to Conil or Zahora.

The Dutch seem to be very good at finding places to stay, so try this website:

http://www.campercontact.com

This site for Spanish aires - it's in Spanish but it gives the satnav co-ords (click on Areas en Espana box):

http://www.areasac.es

Wild camping is not really encouraged in Spain but I'm sure there are a lot of people on MHF who might give you some ideas.

Christine


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*sites*

Hi ,last time we were down that neck of the woods we stopped at at Cabo de Gato, big site with bar,pool,large clean toilet block with free hot showers.
If you follow the coast north towards Mazzarron and Aguilias plenty wild camping spots (look for big white van roofs)
Or for basic but nice site stop at Camping Canada outside Turre, Geoff will give you a warm welcome plus the walk into Turre for a Meze lunch is worth the effort.


----------



## daniinvera (Jan 12, 2013)

Try our site / area, in the province of Almeria situated in the south-eastern part of Andalucía, just outside of the Town of Vera.

We were officially inaugurated on the 31st of December 2012, as per Spanish custom with a big fiesta. 

We offer all the necessary facilities you would expect such as electric hook up (approx 4.5-5 amps), drinking water and disposal of waste water. We have a service block under construction, due for completion very soon which will have toilets, hot showers and laundry facilities. There is also a pool planned for the summer. In addition to the area´s services our sports club offers tennis, paddle and handball courts, a tarmac football area, a gym with changing rooms with hot showers and a friendly cafe / bar.

Our two immediate neighbours are a campsite suitable for all types of camping and an aero-club which offers a flying experience in a micro light. We have many local contacts and can help organise activities or events. We are situated 5 minutes drive from the town of Vera, 10 minutes from Vera Beach and Garrucha, 20 minutes drive from Mojacar. 

We offer discounts for extended stays and we are open all year round.

just google "ac vera"


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

If you want a site not far from Alicante, Marjal Guardamar is not far away, a great site with everything you need, or further in land there is Marjal Crevillente, both are in the ACSI book, Crevillente is cheaper and they are even offering one night there for free.

Cheers 

Cavaqueen


----------

